

The Rust language: memory, ownership and lifetimes - buster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfCtbGiHcg0&feature=youtu.be

======
hansjorg
Great talk! Excellent introduction to the language and a must see for anyone
wondering "why Rust?".

